# Maltese has tight knots



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

My girlfriend has a Maltese, it has almost been 11 months upcoming of owning and nurturing my dog even though he doesn't live with me. Now, as small as he is she hasn't been combing him enough which is a problem because he has these knots deep down in his fur. Every time I try to remove them, he starts to cry and trust me it bothers me to see him cry in any way because I love him. :wub: 

Now, even though I tried to explain it to her on how important it is to keep on top of his cleanliness she doesn't seem to be combing him enough. So I took him for a while and I need some suggestions on the best way to remove these huge knot balls in his fur. Oh, yes he has been biting himself as well but he doesn't has flees (Yes I'm sure). 

Anyway, does anyone have any advice? :blush:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The tight knots you are describing are matts. You can try to pull them apart and use a comb to get them out. I like to use John Paul Pet Detangling Spray, too, to help. He is probably biting at the matts. They cause a lot of discomfort for these littl guys. You might need to have him shaved down if the matts are very close to the skin. Maltese really need to be combed and brushed almost everyday. Maybe less if keep in a puppy cut.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 14 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706282


> The tight knots you are describing are matts. You can try to pull them apart and use a comb to get them out. I like to use John Paul Pet Detangling Spray, too, to help. He is probably biting at the matts. They cause a lot of discomfort for these littl guys. You might need to have him shaved down if the matts are very close to the skin. Maltese really need to be combed and brushed almost everyday. Maybe less if keep in a puppy cut.[/B]


I totally agree, well I'm off to the pet store to see tomorrow if I can find the spray as a temporary fix. Will an type of hair DE-entangler would work good though? Just in case I don't see it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I suspect you may have to shave him down. His adult coat also probably came in during the eleven months you had him which causes matting even with diligent brushing.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

If the mats are that close to his skin I don't think a detangler is going to be the solution. If he is biting at himself they must really be hurting him. It would be a blessing for him if you took him to a professional groomer and allowed the groomer to shave him if necessary and then keep him in a puppy cut (shorter hair style). Continuing to comb or brush him if his mats are that bad is only going to traumatize him and make him very afraid of any future attempts at regular combing/brushing. Hair grows back, I know you might not want to shave him but you could get him a cute sweater until it grows back a little. Poor baby.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with the others you need to take him to a groomer and have him shaved. If he is biting at the mats they are causing pain. He should also be kept in a puppy cut if you are not able to care for him yourself. Your friend could have been brushing him all along and just getting the top of his hair combed. This is a big responsibility for a friend to take on.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

If they are hard to get out and are only in one area...not all over. A coat king (mat splitter) would save majority of the coat. If you don't know about these, I suggest you take him to a groomer and have them evaluate him. The extent of the matting is what will determine if the coat can be saved or if he should be shaved. Hope it gets resolved for you and him.


----------



## Beverley (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Matting*. When I got Sparkles he was 10 months. He'd never been groomed in his life. His fur matts were unbelievable. No groomer would even make the attempt at grooming. Luckily I found a vet that incorporates a groomer on site so they sedated him & shaved him down. He was very, very upset & stressed after this. He constantly rubbed against things & I think he felt weird & itchy without his heavy matted fur. Also his ears had huge matts & were heavy, not to mention full of ear hair, so I had to watch for him constantly shaking his head as this can casue blood to pool in the ears! No fun. He hates grooming. I am trying to get the courage to do it myself & have all the things I need - excpet the guts!


----------

